# So this guy wants to fight me....



## JP Universe (Nov 30, 2012)

Without going into much detail there is a guy that I see in the city every couple of months or so that always trys and starts shit with me due to a misunderstanding....

I've tried talking with him multiple times but he has it in his head that he has to finish it with me. Last night I copped a punch to the ear (didn't hurt hence lol)  It was at a work function so I wasn't blowing my career on a douche bag.

My question is.... what do I do from here? I've tried talking to him about it a few times and he wants to go. Everytime I see him he has a larger group of friends than me.... so I just back off.... Even still, there's a few times where I could have gone but I don't like to fight so I'm trying to avoid this as much as I can. 

Should I just get this over and done with or leave it alone? Maybe not go out so much? It's playing on my mind a bit...

Any advice from the ss.orgers would be cool that's been in this situation before. Hilarious posts are also welcome


----------



## MikeH (Nov 30, 2012)

Become friends with Lou Ferrigno.


----------



## sojorel (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## texshred777 (Nov 30, 2012)

I hate to say it, but I'd just call 9-11. If he takes the phone from you he gets an additional felony of hindering an emergency call. Seriously, if he goes from chill to ready to fight by the mere sight of you he's not stable.

Kudos to you for not giving in, even a fist fight can end in a very ugly situation. There are times when you have no other choice but to fight, but I hate that shit.


----------



## Jake (Nov 30, 2012)

solution #1: get large group of friends to counter his large group of friends so you dont get jumped and attempt to talk it out and work it all out.

solution #2: Ignore it and go on with everyday life

solution #3: 
you know what to do.


----------



## SpaceDock (Nov 30, 2012)

Make sure your friends have a camera rolling, confront him, wait for him to make his first move, spray mace in his face, kick his balls, call cops.


----------



## tm20 (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## SenorDingDong (Nov 30, 2012)

Though I did years of MMA and boxing, I've always been taught, by trainers as well as parents, that you never fight unless you have to. 

To be completely honest, I've gotten in probably four fights in my life. I've yet to come remotely close to losing, but the times I fought were times I had no other choice--my back was up against the proverbial wall. 

The positive side is that most people you meet cannot fight very well. The problem with your guy, just from reading your post, is that he is a coward, and will only attempt to engage you in any sort of physical encounter when he's with a crowd of friends, or you are in a place where your hands are, quite literally, tied. 

The problem with cowards is that beating them in a fight won't necessarily end your problems. They'll somehow justify their loss by convincing themselves that you, the winner, somehow cheated. This leads to them wanting to get even. It's a nasty business.

As a guy who has trained, I would have to say Tex hit the nail on the head; file a report. Sure, the guy will talk shit, but how is that any different from what he is currently doing? Cowards hate police because they're bigger, and they have more friends, and they always win in the end. Get the guys in blue on your side and the punk will never have a bigger crowd than you.


----------



## texshred777 (Nov 30, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> Though I did years of MMA and boxing, I've always been taught, by trainers as well as parents, that you never fight unless you have to.
> 
> To be completely honest, I've gotten in probably four fights in my life. I've yet to come remotely close to losing, but the times I fought were times I had no other choice--my back was up against the proverbial wall.
> 
> ...


 
Agreed 100%. 

I've also trained in various martial arts for most of my life. I've been in two fights in my life. One(the last) almost got me sued. Swallow your pride and only fight if you absolutely have to. Even if you beat his ass, it likely won't be over with a dumbass like this. Next time he may have a weapon. I also work in law enforcement and see situations get way out of hand on a daily basis.


----------



## JP Universe (Nov 30, 2012)

Another option is to talk to work about his behaviour at the event.... but I really don't want to go there to be honest.


----------



## JP Universe (Nov 30, 2012)

717ctsjz said:


> solution #1: get large group of friends to counter his large group of friends so you dont get jumped and attempt to talk it out and work it all out.
> 
> solution #2: Ignore it and go on with everyday life
> 
> ...


 
Solution 1 and 2 has been tried...... maybe I should call the cops and see what they have to say? I doubt they can do anything though


----------



## Jake (Nov 30, 2012)

JP Universe said:


> Solution 1 and 2 has been tried...... maybe I should call the cops and see what they have to say? I doubt they can do anything though


well in that case that's probably your best bet if it keeps up, best of luck with the situation dude


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 30, 2012)

Where do you work where people can punch your face and not get fired? I understand you're in Australia but this guy doesnt seem like a drop bear...


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Nov 30, 2012)

well I guess I out myself on SS.org,I used to work LEO for close to ten years,your best action is to log/get everything he does on tape/video etc,you NEED PROOF of his actions,if you have any chance of coming out on top of the situation...
it depends on your state but nowadays there is a NOTOLERANCE Policy with most all Depts...
if it does come down to _mutual combat, you could both go to jail,because there is always a witness.
_


----------



## JP Universe (Nov 30, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Where do you work where people can punch your face and not get fired? I understand you're in Australia but this guy doesnt seem like a drop bear...


 
I'm actually considering taking action through work.... I'm a highly respected member of my work with a good rep and this guy is lower on the ladder. However I feel like I would rather not go through this mess. I could speak to his boss about it? (I have a good business relationship with him)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 30, 2012)

Maybe just tell him to leave you alone or else you'll have to talk to the boss because at this point you're just annoyed.


----------



## JP Universe (Nov 30, 2012)

mr_rainmaker said:


> well I guess I out myself on SS.org,I used to work LEO for close to ten years,your best action is to log/get everything he does on tape/video etc,you NEED PROOF of his actions,if you have any chance of coming out on top of the situation...
> it depends on your state but nowadays there is a NOTOLERANCE Policy with most all Depts...
> if it does come down to _mutual combat, you could both go to jail,because there is always a witness._


 
Yep that's my way of thinking. It's my word against his right now


----------



## budda (Nov 30, 2012)

Leave work out of it. File a report. You don't want to go out as much.. and you haven't spoken to the police about it yet? That doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Nonservium (Nov 30, 2012)

Get all Charles Bronson Death Wish on his ass with a sock full of quarter rolls


----------



## JP Universe (Nov 30, 2012)

Just called the cops.... As I thought the only option is to charge him with assault which means making a statement and going to court. I'd rather not do that.... Options right now are

- Let it be 
- report to my human resources department
- speak to his boss
- king hit him


----------



## ilyti (Nov 30, 2012)

I have no experience with this sort of thing, but my two cents: now that you've called the police and asked about how that would all pan out, and that seems pretty complicated, I think your best option now is to get your boss involved. It may be prudent to wait until this joker tries to hassle you again - find a way to secretly film him, and if you need proof that your word means more than his, bring your boss the footage. But don't bring that up immediately. 

What kind of job is this, that some underling can get in your face during work events and not get fired, or even in trouble??


----------



## JP Universe (Nov 30, 2012)

I'd rather not say the job purely out of privacy but he got the punch in without anyone seeing it 

Right now it's up to me whether I take it further......


----------



## Nonservium (Nov 30, 2012)

Your pride gonna let you walk away?


----------



## mlp187 (Nov 30, 2012)

ETA:
Then leave it alone and let him think he's a badass. 



JP Universe said:


> I'd rather not say the job purely out of privacy but he got the punch in without anyone seeing it
> 
> Right now it's up to me whether I take it further......




Don't fight him. It's not worth it. As an adult the legal penalties suck even if you lose. If he really needs to fight you, call the cops. Ruin his life not yours. I know it's really easy to let pride get in the way and take up the fight. 

If he absolutely corners you and you have no way out, crush his instep and kick his knee caps even if you have to take a few punches. I mean seriously try to invert his joints. Neutralize the threat.


----------



## JP Universe (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah I've ruled out fighting him.

Right now options

- tell my boss
- tell his boss
- do nothing


----------



## Nile (Nov 30, 2012)

Don't do nothing. Dude's a cocksucker.


----------



## Chalupacabra (Nov 30, 2012)

Talk to your boss about bringing his boss in for a meeting between the three of you (not him). If another employee is threatening you physically and has actually taken physical action against you and at a work event too, it is grounds for termination. In fact, termination is the most logical course of action in this case. Don't fight him. "If a problem is solved through violence, it isn't solved"


----------



## JP Universe (Nov 30, 2012)

Right now I'm thinking that I'm going to speak to my boss about it and go from there.


----------



## cromaticas (Nov 30, 2012)

JP Universe said:


> Right now I'm thinking that I'm going to speak to my boss about it and go from there.


It's a good start,can't let him get away with it.And yeah,even when you know how to fight,it's better to not fight.99% percent of people looking for fights can't fight.Want to know why?because they've never though someone trained,and they don't know how bad of a kick ass they can get.


----------



## Nonservium (Nov 30, 2012)

If he gets punished at work, this will probably get worse for you.


----------



## cromaticas (Nov 30, 2012)

Nonservium said:


> If he gets punished at work, this will probably get worse for you.


If it gets worse I think it would be time to get the police involved.Looks pretty bad as it is anyway.Tbh when you let him hit you,you kind of let him know he's in control,it was a bad move.


----------



## ilyti (Nov 30, 2012)

I have something else to add. This all seems to hearken back to schoolyard bullying, and some sort of misguided "code of honour" where you were a baby or a snitch if you told on someone for being a dick. I absolutely never bought into that nonsense, and I was bullied a lot. I have only ever had good results from getting the authorities involved. It always helped, even if it didn't completely get rid of the problem.

So, yeah, even if it gets worse for him at work (at first) when the other guy has been disciplined, you just have to accept that there are stages to the process of getting rid of dicks. If and when he hassles JP Universe again, he should get fired.


----------



## Chalupacabra (Nov 30, 2012)

I don't care if I sound like a pussy, but everyone has the RIGHT to feel absolutely safe at work or school. If you just take it, you prove to the bully that you have the victim mentality he was looking for. Are you afraid of him? Even if you aren't, he is making it clear to you through his words and actions that it is his wish to be considered a threat by you. What he is doing is illegal and I guarantee it violates the employee rules for whatever company you work for.


----------



## straightshreddd (Nov 30, 2012)

If you don't mind me asking, why does he want to fight you? What situation lead to all this?


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 1, 2012)

Kick him in the fucking knee, or punch him in the throat. Even if someone is backed up by a bunch of friends, dramatically injuring someone will make the whole posse tuck tail and run, or at least stop focusing on you and start helping the antagonist. 

Really, though, call the cops. Record either audio or video, and then sue him once he gets out of jail. Then hire me to go break his fucking kneecaps and piss on him. There's nothing more humiliating then being pissed on when you're in agony, and I speak from experience.


----------



## L1ght (Dec 1, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> Kick him in the fucking knee, or punch him in the throat. Even if someone is backed up by a bunch of friends, dramatically injuring someone will make the whole posse tuck tail and run, or at least stop focusing on you and start helping the antagonist.



I think you watch to many Kung Fu movies there pal. In my experience, it's the absolute opposite. When you fuck with a member of their "posse" or "gang", they go after you. Relentlessly. They don't just stop immediately and baby their friend that got knocked out. And honestly, they certainly don't run away when one person is incapacitated.


----------



## mcd (Dec 1, 2012)

Contact bully beatdown and have Mayhem solve your problems....and get 10k


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 1, 2012)

If they won't let up I usually fight em. Gotta go primal on some ppl. I don't like to fight but that's not to say that I haven't or won't. Some ppl learn the hard way. Don't let dude dictate how you come and go. Be civil and stand your ground as you have. Defend yourself as needed.


----------



## Cynic (Dec 1, 2012)

kill him and eat his flesh. it's a win-lose situation (you win!)


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 1, 2012)

mcd said:


> Contact bully beatdown and have Mayhem solve your problems....and get 10k



Sad thing is...that cant happen. Turns out theyre all actors who just get paid a decent amount to go on there and take an ass beating


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## flint757 (Dec 1, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Maybe just tell him to leave you alone or else you'll have to talk to the boss because at this point you're just annoyed.



Wouldn't threaten to tell his boss and not follow through. What if he beats him to the punch and tells first with his own spin. If I was backed into a corner like that I'd probably lie to get out of it and I'm probably more honest than this douche is. Better to just leave the bully out of it and rat his ass out.



incinerated_guitar said:


> Sad thing is...that cant happen. Turns out theyre all actors who just get paid a decent amount to go on there and take an ass beating



Well that's disappointing.


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 1, 2012)

cromaticas said:


> If it gets worse I think it would be time to get the police involved.Looks pretty bad as it is anyway.Tbh when you let him hit you,you kind of let him know he's in control,it was a bad move.



Well it was at a work event.... Retaliating would have cost me a job I've put 5 years into. I looked him in the eye afterwards and said 'I'm not fucking up my career on you'

It's a really annoying position to be in right now....


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 1, 2012)

if retaliating would have cost you your job then i bet him punching you in the face will cost him his job.. talk to your boss/his boss. get his arse fired. you should not have to put up with childish, thuggish behavior and threats/acts of physical violence in your workplace..


----------



## octatonic (Dec 1, 2012)

JP Universe said:


> Yep that's my way of thinking. It's my word against his right now



Definitely don't do anything illegal.

What is your goal here?
Do you want him to just leave you alone?
Do you want to get your own back before that happens?

Reason I ask is people often say the former but really want the latter.
If it is the latter then fine but it will probably just escalate things.

If it is the former then this is what I'd do in this order.

1. Don't panic- stay cool, don't raise your voice.
The louder he gets, the quieter you get.
2. Make sure you are not alone and make sure you are not too close. People are opportunistic and if they think they can smack you about then 
3. Say things like 'I don't want this. Surely we can resolve this without one of us ending up in prison".
4. Ignore any comments directed at you that are just there to goad you into fighting him.
He wants to fight you- you don't have to. He will say things to try to make you feel small and weak. If you play that game then he wins.
5. If he is too out of control then just leave- make sure he doesn't follow you.
If you get a whiff of evidence then go to the Police.

Fights are very unpredictable.
People do crazy shit when they are angry.
I've been in situations before (esp when drinking) where madness has ensued- after calming down and thinking "how the F*** did that happen?".

The other option is to take it to a place where you can fight for real.
An MMA cage would be fun.
You'd need to train for it.


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 1, 2012)

^ Ultimate goal is for him just to drop the shit and leave it alone... but that's not gonna happen at this stage

Do I want to get my own back? Absolutely... I've tried talking to him on so many different occasions and it's clear he wants to fight. I would love for his job to be in jeopardy or him fired and it's what he deserves. I want to also make clear that I'd be able to take his ass down. I've been in one fight before and it about even. I was only 16, guy was 18 and I was really nervous and scared at the time. I've been doing weights/exercise 5 times a week for the last 6 months so my strength and fitness is up too. This guy is a bit taller, similar kinda build, a bit skinnier.

I'm not involved with the guy at work in anyway, he works in the same company but in a completely different department and building. 

After much thought this is my plan as of now.

- Speak to my boss and express my interest in filing a report. 
- Either speak to the douches boss or human resources
- We have a no tolerance policy so it's likely he'll be fired
- The only time I see him is in the city so I just won't go into the city anymore with 1 or 2 people. I'll go with a group of people when there's something on. (I've got to stop going out so much anyways, waste too much money and it slows down my fitness goals, I see this right now as win/win)
- If he king hits me or somehow dog shots me at some point I'll charge him with assault.
- If I've got no choice, depending on the situation I'll beat his ass


----------



## octatonic (Dec 1, 2012)

JP Universe said:


> ^ Ultimate goal is for him just to drop the shit and leave it alone... but that's not gonna happen at this stage
> ...
> After much thought this is my plan as of now.
> 
> ...



What I am saying though is almost always you have a choice.
The only time you don't have a choice is when there are people there stopping you from leaving- like if you are locked in a room with him and his friends.

You can always run if you have to.
Fights are unpredictable- it would be a shame if you got into a fight you could have avoided and ended up in a wheelchair.
Or him in a wheelchair- and you in prison.

The first five points above seem like the appropriate response to me.
I'd definitely rule out retaliating at this stage.

Case in point was my brother who was charged with assault.
He got into a fight with a guy who started it.
When he (the other guy) got himself knocked out he went to the police and played the victim.
Luckily he got a suspended sentence and it was wiped from his record after a years probation.
He had to pay his attackers court costs.

Why?
My brother is 6ft 10 and build like the proverbial brick s*it house and the other guy was a drunk, gobby 5ft 5.

IMHO it is never the right decision to fight it out.


----------



## Nonservium (Dec 1, 2012)

Most companies have a policy as part of their safety regulations that states failure to report situations where you or others are in danger immediately will result in punishment for you too. I guess I missed where you stated he worked with you up until now. I had the impression, for some reason, that he showed up at some kind of event your work put on starting shit. You really do need to get this to both supervisors at the same time and if it happened at work, you really should've done it immediately. Keep that in mind from now on.

Chalupacabra is correct, everyone has the right feel safe and secure at work and the onus for that is placed on the company itself under OSHA guidelines. If you fail to report you place the company in jeopardy, at least that's my understanding of it anyways. I've been in management for ~14 years and we get this shit drilled into our heads.

Be forewarned, if this were the company I work for atm, you'd both be fired even though you did nothing in retaliation. His actions and your failure to report immediately would do you both in. Not sure how strict your upper management or HR is but mine puts up with no bullshit.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 1, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> Kick him in the fucking knee, or punch him in the throat. Even if someone is backed up by a bunch of friends, dramatically injuring someone will make the whole posse tuck tail and run, or at least stop focusing on you and start helping the antagonist.
> 
> Really, though, call the cops. Record either audio or video, and then sue him once he gets out of jail. Then hire me to go break his fucking kneecaps and piss on him. There's nothing more humiliating then being pissed on when you're in agony, and I speak from experience.





THIS but NOWITNESS`s.....
also we are all incriminated by posting in this thread,so prepare for your local Dept of Homeland Security rep to contact you and local leo SWAT team to come by and shoot your dog...


----------



## Nag (Dec 1, 2012)

can't you ask for a restraining order (I think that's what they're called)? like if he goes too close to you (for example, if he attacks you again) he's fucked.


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 1, 2012)

Nonservium said:


> Most companies have a policy as part of their safety regulations that states failure to report situations where you or others are in danger immediately will result in punishment for you too. I guess I missed where you stated he worked with you up until now. I had the impression, for some reason, that he showed up at some kind of event your work put on starting shit. You really do need to get this to both supervisors at the same time and if it happened at work, you really should've done it immediately. Keep that in mind from now on.
> 
> Chalupacabra is correct, everyone has the right feel safe and secure at work and the onus for that is placed on the company itself under OSHA guidelines. If you fail to report you place the company in jeopardy, at least that's my understanding of it anyways. I've been in management for ~14 years and we get this shit drilled into our heads.
> 
> Be forewarned, if this were the company I work for atm, you'd both be fired even though you did nothing in retaliation. His actions and your failure to report immediately would do you both in. Not sure how strict your upper management or HR is but mine puts up with no bullshit.



This happened on Friday night. I'm reporting it first thing Monday morning.... so essentially I am reporting it immediately. I wasn't going to report it at the work function


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 1, 2012)

Nagash said:


> can't you ask for a restraining order (I think that's what they're called)? like if he goes too close to you (for example, if he attacks you again) he's fucked.



It's an option but one I'm not going to use yet until/if it gets more serious. I only see him if I go out drinking in the City and I won't be doing that unless it's a big occasion with some friends in which case I'll be backed up...


----------



## flexkill (Dec 1, 2012)

I got a fortune cookie last night that read "Better to be the head of a chicken than the tail of a mule". Don't know why but made me think of this thread ...haha.


----------



## flint757 (Dec 1, 2012)

JP Universe said:


> It's an option but one I'm not going to use yet until/if it gets more serious. I only see him if I go out drinking in the City and I won't be doing that unless it's a big occasion with some friends in which case I'll be backed up...



Restraining order will not help you in terms of your safety. They are hard to enforce and if someone is bothering you enough to get one then they will have no problem violating it. It would be complicated to get if you worked together too. I imagine they'd expect some form of proof.

It will help if you took him to court at some point though.


----------



## thegazzman (Dec 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BY7qOwaZEqw


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah if it gets more serious I would be charging him with assault. That's in the unlikely event he hits me from behind or something


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 1, 2012)

Assault is when you feel threatened - he has already assaulted you. Battery is when he physically carries through. Be the bigger man and don't give into violence - cause the law to help you out instead. If he won't reason with you, the law will force him to reason.


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 1, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Assault is when you feel threatened - he has already assaulted you. Battery is when he physically carries through. Be the bigger man and don't give into violence - cause the law to help you out instead. If he won't reason with you, the law will force him to reason.



Normally Adam is a fairly sensible guy; this is not one of those times.

Punch him in the throat, goddamnit. I once took a punch to the esophagus in fight by leaning into the punch, but I was off. I've never been so scared in my life. It was like my throat closed up for just long enough to sort of choke and sputter and feel unable to breathe. It's like the fighting equivalent of water-boarding. Just don't hit him to hard or you'll collapse his shit, and he'll die and you'll go to prison.

Obviously, take this advice with a grain of salt.


----------



## axxessdenied (Dec 1, 2012)

Sling poo at him!


In all seriousness, though. It's not worth risking your career over something so frivolous.


----------



## Bevo (Dec 1, 2012)

Use the law, he hit you so it's assault period.
He is threatening you with bodily harm, also assault, he does not have to touch you only has to make you fear for your safety.

Charge him and then tell your work not the other way around, police first means there is no word against word..


----------



## ArrowHead (Dec 1, 2012)

JP Universe said:


> Another option is to talk to work about his behaviour at the event.... but I really don't want to go there to be honest.




No offense, you're being a scaredy cat and an enabler. Not to call you names, but this is likely the exact reaction that makes him keep coming back. He keeps getting away with it!

You've a right to attend a WORK FUNCTION without being assaulted. Either call the cops, or at the least speak with your employer's HR department about it.

Fighting is a no-no. Anyone can get stabbed, beaten, or just hit their head the wrong way and die. There's nothing tough about fighting for ANYTHING other than to protect the safety of yourself and loved ones.

And tell the guy! Be clear, and concise. "I'm not going to fight you, period. If you keep it up, I'll speak to HR, and the police."

But then don't think you're magically protected from the guy because of the police, HR, whatever. Some dudes will still kick your ass regardless, so be on your toes!


----------



## Nonservium (Dec 1, 2012)

JP Universe said:


> This happened on Friday night. I'm reporting it first thing Monday morning.... so essentially I am reporting it immediately. I wasn't going to report it at the work function



Good, hopefully they'll understand.


----------



## L1ght (Dec 1, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> Normally Adam is a fairly sensible guy; this is not one of those times.
> 
> Punch him in the throat, goddamnit. I once took a punch to the esophagus in fight by leaning into the punch, but I was off. I've never been so scared in my life. It was like my throat closed up for just long enough to sort of choke and sputter and feel unable to breathe. It's like the fighting equivalent of water-boarding. Just don't hit him to hard or you'll collapse his shit, and he'll die and you'll go to prison.
> 
> Obviously, take this advice with a grain of salt.



You seriously need to stop talking. Your "advice" is what will put JP Universe in a world of hurt. Adam is the sensible one here, not you.


----------



## mcd (Dec 1, 2012)

incinerated_guitar said:


> Sad thing is...that cant happen. Turns out theyre all actors who just get paid a decent amount to go on there and take an ass beating



You hold your tongue good sir! There is no way MTV would allow such violations of integrity to be aired....oh wait never mind.


----------



## Stealthtastic (Dec 1, 2012)

First, make it apparent you come in peace and mean no harm towards him by calling him a friendly name and not degrading him in any way.
Second, find out if he can probably win in a fight against you by asking about his lifestyle.


EX: Bro, do you even lift?


----------



## texshred777 (Dec 1, 2012)

flint757 said:


> Restraining order will not help you in terms of your safety. They are hard to enforce and if someone is bothering you enough to get one then they will have no problem violating it. It would be complicated to get if you worked together too. I imagine they'd expect some form of proof.
> 
> It will help if you took him to court at some point though.


 
Yeah, a restraining order will do exactly shit. It's a civil order that law enforcement do not enforce. Basically, if it gets violated you have to then go to court again and tell your story to the judge, and then possibly he'll get shit for violating a court order. 

A protective order on the other hand is enforceable, but you're probably not getting one of those unless you take the steps to file assault charges.


----------



## texshred777 (Dec 1, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> Normally Adam is a fairly sensible guy; this is not one of those times.
> 
> Punch him in the throat, goddamnit. I once took a punch to the esophagus in fight by leaning into the punch, but I was off. I've never been so scared in my life. It was like my throat closed up for just long enough to sort of choke and sputter and feel unable to breathe. It's like the fighting equivalent of water-boarding. Just don't hit him to hard or you'll collapse his shit, and he'll die and you'll go to prison.
> 
> Obviously, take this advice with a grain of salt.


 

A strike to the throat's pretty brutal, man. It's REALLY easy to kill someone that way. 

I would only ever use an attack to the throat if I genuinely feared for my life and had no way to run away.


----------



## ilyti (Dec 1, 2012)

Let us know what happens, JP Universe. But just for deciding that nonviolence is the preferred way to go, have some rep.


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 1, 2012)

normally id say blah blah violence doesnt solve anything, but when it comes down to it, you gotta do what you gotta do. if i were you, the second he touched me, he'd be breathing through a fucking tube.


----------



## leandroab (Dec 1, 2012)

Call the fucking cops man. This is the real world, if someone threatens to beat you up fequently, he's a threat to your security/life. It's your right to get him in jail or fired if you have to.


----------



## sojorel (Dec 1, 2012)

Was the guy mad because he saw your incoming list? 

Because...you know..... 






j/k


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 1, 2012)

Read the thread guys, I've already called the cops.... I can charge him with assault but that means court, statements etc.... I'm speaking to my boss tomorrow. Stating the facts and going with his advice. I'll keep yall updated and Soj


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Dec 1, 2012)

Stay safe and pursue the legal route.

How to deal with workplace bullying: advice, guidance and help with adult bullying

Always walk away, after all, a person has to be within arms reach to touch someone else. Fast movement tends to make a lot of noise.

A skype call to resolve your differences might help, and would be easily recordable if needed later.

A friend of mine had a long term relationship with bullying as part of a constructive dismissal. The very thing they were hoping to achieve was having him give in to violence and defend himself physically. As he was very capable it would've gone very badly for him in court.

Don't get dragged in to the quagmire of these sociopath's antics. Best of luck!


----------



## Epyon6 (Dec 1, 2012)

Okay, first of all man, you have every damn right to defend yourself. I personally, as soon as he hit me, no matter how little it hurt would knock him the f*ck out. But thats just me. You always should remain in the "right" which you have. You have the right to hit him if he hit you and you feel threatened. You also have the right to call the cops as some other members had mentioned. We do live in a (somewhat) civil society and you have the right to do just that. However, if you feel threated at that very moment and he hits you again you have every right to put him down, you did nothing wrong so why should you be assaulted and possibly worse, who knows how mentally stable this guy is, who knows what he has on him (knife or gun). Do what your instincts tell you to do, if you truly feel threated and feel you can take him down, do so. I don't know your training you may have had, but try to restrain him until someone or you can call the police. The police are not going to be around all the time nor will they be there in a matter of seconds, if you feel he could harm you, you harm him first. The only time I believe you resort to violence is if you are attacked first. You have been the peaceful one this whole time and tried to talk to him rather than get violent, he was the one who got violent when you had peaceful intentions, open and shut case, his fault. Simple as that. Good luck my friend hope everything works out.


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 2, 2012)

The next person who neg reps me is getting punched in the throat. 

First, let me use an appropriate emoticon so that everyone understands that I am joking, and that you should probably not punch anyone in the throat. 

I hope your company handles their shit in a timely manner. Should this guy find out about what you did, he'll only get worse. As long as you can manage not to put yourself in a position where you'll have to see him, you should be fine.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 2, 2012)

tm20 said:


>




Everybody underestimate the kick to the groin.


----------



## Cremated (Dec 2, 2012)

I'd kick him in the paginus.


----------



## L1ght (Dec 2, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> The next person who neg reps me is getting punched in the throat.
> 
> First, let me use an appropriate emoticon so that everyone understands that I am joking, and that you should probably not punch anyone in the throat.
> 
> I hope your company handles their shit in a timely manner. Should this guy find out about what you did, he'll only get worse. As long as you can manage not to put yourself in a position where you'll have to see him, you should be fine.



Ok well I apologize for neg repping you. I don't do it often, it's just that your post seemed really serious, and whether you were or not, I was not the only one who thought you were.


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 2, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> The next person who neg reps me is getting punched in the throat.
> 
> First, let me use an appropriate emoticon so that everyone understands that I am joking, and that you should probably not punch anyone in the throat.
> 
> I hope your company handles their shit in a timely manner. Should this guy find out about what you did, he'll only get worse. As long as you can manage not to put yourself in a position where you'll have to see him, you should be fine.



I expect him to get worse but the thing is he's gonna have to find me first.... He's only ever seen me in the city. Solution - stop going out in the city 

The shits chess not checkers 

Also I'll give you some rep back cause I figured you were joking anyway.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 2, 2012)

Avoid the guy when and where possible. Next, inform a supervisor about the whole situation. If those do not work, get the law involved. If any and everything fails and this guy still won't leave you alone, then as a last resort, you may have to whoop his ass. Do the latter if, and only if, every other option has been thoroughly tried and exhausted.

There ARE some people in the world that won't take a hint until they clocked in the face. Hopefully it won't come to that, but use your brain to resolve the situation first before using your fists.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Dec 2, 2012)

Finish him.


----------



## caskettheclown (Dec 2, 2012)

I've heard when dogs and other animals get aggressive that you can just stick your finger in their butt. They stop being aggressive as its surprising and shows dominance I think.


Stick your finger in his butt.


(Speak to his boss and human resources bro, bout the only way)


----------



## wowspare (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## ArrowHead (Dec 2, 2012)

Techdethdrummer said:


> Okay, first of all man, you have every damn right to defend yourself. I personally, as soon as he hit me, no matter how little it hurt would knock him the f*ck out.



Speaking of rights...

That's not defending yourself. You'll find out after, in court, that restraint is considered self defense. What you describe will get both of you both booked for two separate charges of assault.


----------



## ArrowHead (Dec 2, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> The next person who neg reps me is getting punched in the throat.
> 
> First, let me use an appropriate emoticon so that everyone understands that I am joking, and that you should probably not punch anyone in the throat.
> 
> I hope your company handles their shit in a timely manner. Should this guy find out about what you did, he'll only get worse. As long as you can manage not to put yourself in a position where you'll have to see him, you should be fine.



I apologize if you were joking. Your joke came across as wanna-be tough guy talk. This response you posted seems a lot like a back-pedal.

The general thing to remember is - things that can get your friend hurt or the other guy killed tend not to make very funny jokes. Especially when it might just be a young, impressionable kid you're encouraging.


----------



## that short guy (Dec 2, 2012)

First going to state that I didn't read all 4 pages of this thread before I posted so if this has already ended ignore everything below 

I'm aware that not everyone is like me but I was raised to never run from a fight... Ass clown takes a swing at me, he's getting the beating he's asking for. I respect you being the bigger man and walking away, but my experience and with what I read, it's never gonna end so if it were me, I'd give him what he wants. Even if you don't come out on top, put up a hard enough fight, he'll think twice before pulling that shit again.

and as far as the throat punch him thing.... don't do that, most people don't know what they're doing and will most likely kill the person their doing it to.


----------



## WarMachine (Dec 2, 2012)

that short guy said:


> First going to state that I didn't read all 4 pages of this thread before I posted so if this has already ended ignore everything below
> 
> I'm aware that not everyone is like me but I was raised to never run from a fight... Ass clown takes a swing at me, he's getting the beating he's asking for. I respect you being the bigger man and walking away, but my experience and with what I read, it's never gonna end so if it were me, I'd give him what he wants. Even if you don't come out on top, put up a hard enough fight, he'll think twice before pulling that shit again.
> 
> and as far as the throat punch him thing.... don't do that, most people don't know what they're doing and will most likely kill the person their doing it to.


^This. Dont take fuckin shit from anyone dude, you'll keep gettin backed over with that bus forever! Normally when you feel like the david to the goliath you'll be shocked how often the big man goes down! Fighting is fighting, its not pulling out a knife, a gun, no bullshit, you just throw down, go home and be done with it. Life goes on an usually you dont have to put up with the shit anymore...give it hell dude!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 2, 2012)

that short guy said:


> I respect you being the bigger man and walking away, but my experience and with what I read, it's never gonna end so if it were me, I'd give him what he wants. Even if you don't come out on top, put up a hard enough fight, he'll think twice before pulling that shit again.


I really don't believe this at all. If this guy wants to fight JP that badly and is constantly trying to start shit with him, it's not going to end. If he doesn't fight him, he will try to talk shit. If JP fights him and wins, he will still talk shit and try to make an excuse for why he lost and try and get revenge. If JP fights him and loses, he will still talk shit and act like a big man, probably trying to rub it in his face and instigate another fight.

People like this just want to fight and will look for any excuse, and people like this are definitely not logical enough to think 'K, I fought the guy and he kicked my ass and now I look like an idiot. Maybe I should cut my losses and get my shit together before trying this again.'



WarMachine said:


> ^This. Dont take fuckin shit from anyone dude, you'll keep gettin backed over with that bus forever! Normally when you feel like the david to the goliath you'll be shocked how often the big man goes down! Fighting is fighting, its not pulling out a knife, a gun, no bullshit, you just throw down, go home and be done with it. Life goes on an usually you dont have to put up with the shit anymore...give it hell dude!


Only assholes like this who always try to start a fight might just pull out a knife or something and then the situation changes completely. I wouldn't get stabbed or shot over some bullshit like this that could easily be avoided. And yeah it's easy to say 'Bro, if he pulls a knife or gun on my I just break his arm and he's fucked bro' but that's easier said than done.

I think he's making the right call by getting the guy in shit at work (the asshat brought it on himself and deserves to be fired) and if it escalates go to the cops again.


----------



## that short guy (Dec 2, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> I really don't believe this at all. If this guy wants to fight JP that badly and is constantly trying to start shit with him, it's not going to end. If he doesn't fight him, he will try to talk shit. If JP fights him and wins, he will still talk shit and try to make an excuse for why he lost and try and get revenge. If JP fights him and loses, he will still talk shit and act like a big man, probably trying to rub it in his face and instigate another fight.
> 
> People like this just want to fight and will look for any excuse, and people like this are definitely not logical enough to think 'K, I fought the guy and he kicked my ass and now I look like an idiot. Maybe I should cut my losses and get my shit together before trying this again.'
> 
> ...


 
All very fair and valid points. I guess I should've added in my previous post that I'm a Soldier, violence is in our nature so that's why I lean more torwards the "give the asshole the show he's been wanting" option. However when a knife or gun is pulled the game changes completely and you're only option is GTFO. don't be a hero and try disarm him if you're not trained to do it. 

I guess it boils down to know your enemy. If you think it won't stop by a fight, don't waste your time, and just have him fired/arrested. If you think that it'll get squashed after a few punches are thrown, get in there and get it over with so you can go on living life.


----------



## cromaticas (Dec 2, 2012)

JP Universe said:


> I expect him to get worse but the thing is he's gonna have to find me first.... He's only ever seen me in the city. Solution - stop going out in the city
> 
> The shits chess not checkers
> 
> Also I'll give you some rep back cause I figured you were joking anyway.


Look,if you have to avoid going somewhere because you don't feel safe,then it's time to turn to the authorities.As simple as that...There's no way you should let him do that to you.And don't think the solution is just "I won't go to the city anymore",because it's not.Don't avoid the problem,face it.I already read that you're going to talk with your boss,I think that's a good start.Keep us updated


----------



## ArrowHead (Dec 2, 2012)

that short guy said:


> I'm aware that not everyone is like me but I was raised to never run from a fight...




I'm a short guy too. I like fights.

Now, if you're not full of shit, mention the part you're leaving out where it also leads to taking some serious beatings and making enemies even faster. Because such bravado is, in my experience, only half the story.

The reality is, kids carry guns these days. Knives. There's a lot of desensitized individuals out there. There's a lot of this whole "respect" thing now, where kids are willing to go insanely far over a look, or the wrong words. Sometimes that kid looking for a fight is looking for a lot more than a fight.

So yeah, stand your ground. I do. But every time, be aware and accept that it could end with you dead, or some retarded vegetable for the rest of your life. Like that bassist that tried to defend a girl being abused by her boyfriend that got his head caved in for it. It's only the movies and comics where the good guy always wins.

Is your family watching you die or end up crippled really worth some drunktard at the bar? Is your family supporting you as you go through court for battery and assault charges worth it? What about your family getting stuck paying off a massive 6 digit lawsuit, and dental damages, because you knocked the dudes teeth out of his head? How about having trouble playing guitar 10 years down the line from breaking your hand so many times. Or taking a week off playing at the least, because your knuckles are torn wide open. Tell the WHOLE story, if you're going to encourage someone get into a fight. I've been through all this shit, with myself and with family.

Yeah, this ain't 1980 anymore. It's just not like it used to be, where you square off, fight, and the loser takes his lumps and walks away. It really almost never ends like that anymore.


----------



## that short guy (Dec 2, 2012)

ArrowHead said:


> I'm a short guy too. I like fights.
> 
> Now, if you're not full of shit, mention the part you're leaving out where it also leads to taking some serious beatings and making enemies even faster. Because such bravado is, in my experience, only half the story.
> 
> ...


 
All good point, I'm not sure if you read the next post I did saying if a gun or a knife is pulled that he just needs to GTFO. But you're completely right in saying that a fight comes with it's own consequences like getting the shit kicked out of you, breaking a few fingers, getting a few cuts, etc... But this is just my opinion, I'd rather have to take a break from playing for a week or two, than have constantly be looking over my shoulder worrying about where this bastard is.

I'm also gonna asume you missed the part of my 2nd post that said I was a soldier. Dying or getting severly injured for cause.... it's kinda what we do bro lol. 

But all of your points are very valid and and I respect them.


----------



## ArrowHead (Dec 2, 2012)

that short guy said:


> I was a soldier. Dying or getting severly injured for cause....



There's the key issue. The cause. Your safety? Your loved ones? That's a cause you fight over.

Drunk guy at a bar swings at you? Buy him a beer. Tell him to enjoy his night. Mention the guy further down the bar is looking at him funny, and head home with your date. Or his.


----------



## Dooky (Dec 2, 2012)

ArrowHead said:


> So yeah, stand your ground. I do. But every time, *be aware and accept that it could end with you dead, or some retarded vegetable for the rest of your life.* Like that bassist that tried to defend a girl being abused by her boyfriend that got his head caved in for it. It's only the movies and comics where the good guy always wins.
> 
> *Is your family watching you die or end up crippled really worth some drunktard at the bar? Is your family supporting you as you go through court for battery and assault charges worth it? What about your family getting stuck paying off a massive 6 digit lawsuit, and dental damages, because you knocked the dudes teeth out of his head?* How about having trouble playing guitar 10 years down the line from breaking your hand so many times. Or taking a week off playing at the least, because your knuckles are torn wide open. Tell the WHOLE story, if you're going to encourage someone get into a fight. I've been through all this shit, with myself and with family.
> 
> Yeah, this ain't 1980 anymore. It's just not like it used to be, where you square off, fight, and the loser takes his lumps and walks away. It really almost never ends like that anymore.


^^This. I've read a few tough guy comments in this thread, but quite possibly the most uncool thing that can happen to a person is getting an Aquired Brain Injury and/or ending up with a severe disability. 
I used to be one of those guys that would never back down from confrontation, but my life experiences have taught me that it really isn't worth it. I used to work in a hospital as Social Worker and worked with quite a lot of people that had gotten into fights over the most trival bullshit and paid the ultimate price. Just one punch has resulted in them: falling to the ground, cracking their head on the pavement, ending up with a brain injury, which has resulted in them being no longer able to walk, talk, toilet themselves, they can't eat - they're peg feed through a tube in their stomach, they are reliant on someone to do everything for them. 
Don't know about anyone else here, but I'm not particularly intersted in risking my life and put my girlfriend and family through that all because of some piece of shit moron that isn't worth the time of day. Street fights are never worth it.
Furthermore, encouraging someone to fight someone in the street is also really uncool. I wouldn't be able to live with myself if I encouraged someone to "go kick his ass" and then they ended up with a disability. Sure, that's worst case scenario, but it can and does happen.


----------



## that short guy (Dec 2, 2012)

ArrowHead said:


> and head home with your date. Or his.


 

Well played sir. Well played indeed.


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 2, 2012)

I'll leave my final update for this thread for now and just say works going to sort it out.... I've got a lot more information about this guy and he is crazy.... Seems a lot of people don't like him and a previous incident has been reported on him. It is very likely his job is gone  As far as I'm concerned I've won using my brain rather than fight him, possibly getting charged or worse seriously hurt... all for what? A bit of pride and him and 5 of his douchebag friends thinking i'm a pussy.

I'm not scared of him and my reasons for not going out the City have got more to do with just him. Spending $150 on booze, being hungover and hindering my fitness goals are some others so I see it nothing but being a positive change. When I go out into the city next I'll have a group of people around me so they'll break it up again or whatever.

If he somehow attacks me again I'll charge him with assault in which case I have a work report as evidence of his behaviour. 

For privacy reasons I'll leave it there, thanks everyone for their input. If anyone gets into a simlar situation here is some reading to help you out in your situation 

If I'm in chat I'm happy to tell more people about the situation


----------



## Dooky (Dec 3, 2012)

^^ Right on dude! Well played


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 3, 2012)

Just in case, keep a pocket full of sand at the ready.
He can't fight if he can't see.


----------



## Cremated (Dec 3, 2012)

ArrowHead said:


> I'm a short guy too. I like fights.
> 
> Now, if you're not full of shit, mention the part you're leaving out where it also leads to taking some serious beatings and making enemies even faster. Because such bravado is, in my experience, only half the story.
> 
> ...



I agree with this whole-heartedly. I used to run around with a tough crowd. A lot of thugs and they were all about earning respect from fighting. It didn't matter if they won or lost, you got respect from not being punked out; for standing up for yourself. One of the toughest guys I ever met, he could probably win in a street fight against anyone I know, got jumped one night while standing up for himself. He got kicked in his head with a steeltoe boot. It broke his skull and he now has memory loss, poor brain function, and chronic pain. He's lucky he didn't die. In hindsight this lifestyle is fucking retarded. Only fight if you absolutely have to. Anything could happen, and it could cost you or your opponents life.


----------



## WarMachine (Dec 3, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> I really don't believe this at all. If this guy wants to fight JP that badly and is constantly trying to start shit with him, it's not going to end. If he doesn't fight him, he will try to talk shit. If JP fights him and wins, he will still talk shit and try to make an excuse for why he lost and try and get revenge. If JP fights him and loses, he will still talk shit and act like a big man, probably trying to rub it in his face and instigate another fight.
> 
> People like this just want to fight and will look for any excuse, and people like this are definitely not logical enough to think 'K, I fought the guy and he kicked my ass and now I look like an idiot. Maybe I should cut my losses and get my shit together before trying this again.'
> 
> ...


Oh yeah dude, definitely, i agree. The douche needs a knock to the head to get his ass in check. Usually tho the average asshole is just looking to start shit and look like the big man amongst his buddies or in the crowd and would be too much of a coward to pull something stupid like using a weapon. Not saying it doesnt happen, but alot has to do with the rep of the person too as well. If he's known for bringing something with him then you're better off just avoiding the dude and taking it to the cops. Like i said a fight is just a fight, but when you have an idiot that pulls a weapon out it goes to a whole different level.


----------



## wespaul (Dec 3, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> The next person who neg reps me is getting punched in the throat.
> 
> First, let me use an appropriate emoticon so that everyone understands that I am joking, and that you should probably not punch anyone in the throat.



LOL --Really? You weren't joking when you told him to punch the guy in the throat, and then hire you to break his kneecaps and pee on him? I could see how a misplaced emoticon would cause confusion..


----------



## Nonservium (Dec 3, 2012)

Every good bully fight should end in piss regardless of who wins.


----------



## axxessdenied (Dec 3, 2012)

JP Universe said:


> I'll leave my final update for this thread for now and just say works going to sort it out.... I've got a lot more information about this guy and he is crazy.... Seems a lot of people don't like him and a previous incident has been reported on him. It is very likely his job is gone  As far as I'm concerned I've won using my brain rather than fight him, possibly getting charged or worse seriously hurt... all for what? A bit of pride and him and 5 of his douchebag friends thinking i'm a pussy.
> 
> I'm not scared of him and my reasons for not going out the City have got more to do with just him. Spending $150 on booze, being hungover and hindering my fitness goals are some others so I see it nothing but being a positive change. When I go out into the city next I'll have a group of people around me so they'll break it up again or whatever.
> 
> ...



Sweet. Once he's fired and you guys don't work together anymore. Next time he runs into you, THAN YOU PUNCH THAT DOUCHE BAG IN THE THROAT, REVEREND-STYLE  !


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Dec 3, 2012)

First, you did the right thing. Don't get into the fight shit because as many told you here, you never know the outcome. The key thing here is to use your brain, and you did so. There are many crap people and you gotta know how to deal with them. I'm skinny, not big, and sometimes I've seen assholes, perhaps bigger than me, come with shit and a direct threat of "I'm gonna f*** you up next time I see you" was enough to end it. Of course, I knew they are just assholes that wont take it further and they seem not to have a problem in building themselves a reputation of being douchebags in this rather small town I live in.

On the other hand, there are douchebags, like the one that you came across, that are willing to take things as far as they can. I had a similar situation just a few months back. I started to work as a translator in a mine, in an isolated place surrounded by mountains. The guy was an asshole, and since I had to work with him, he tried sometimes to make me do mine work, but I wasn't hired for that. I guess he didn't like that because the rest of the translators did what he requested since this work is well paid. One day he pretended me to skip dinner on a 12-hour night shift and I told him no...he went all crazy insulting me and screaming at me. I'm 31 years old, enough to know things like that can go far, mostly in an isolated place.

But here's the key, and your advantage. It's your workplace. Most respected companies won't put up with that shit, so you did the right thing. Of course, the guy will hate you 10x more, but maybe in 5 or 10 years, when his life is all ruined, he'll realize he did things wrong.

After this guy talked to me like that, I went to the boss, told him what it happened. It seems the boss talked this guy and the rest of the days was sweet lol. I also knew it could get worse, but again, I wasn't afraid, cause it's my work place. In case he punched me, that would buy him his way off instantly. And never underestimate yourself. As many told you, if someone punches you in anger, you'll most likely react to get away from danger, punching him or harming him, which is something totally right to do.

The bad thing on my story is that the boss transfered me after that hahah, but the workplace and roster was crap, so I arranged my way of the company. The bad thing is that I don't have a job now, but the good thing is I bought my first 7-string and I have plenty of time to dedicate to music.

Don't be afraid, expose him. You've been smart enough not to do it at your workplace. But if you come across him, alone, no witnesses, have his ass. Proof if what can take you to jail, not his word.


----------



## hairychris (Dec 3, 2012)

Just seen this, but as this guy pulled shit at a work function.... Sorry, but how fucking stupid is that? If you didn't raise this with your boss then you'd be absolutely in the wrong too, as any responsible employer would demand that you did. A bit tougher if it was unrelated, but even then most companies have codes of conduct so it would be valid to raise this as a concern too.

This guy has completely selfpwned his career. Hilarious!


----------



## avenger (Dec 3, 2012)

Chopper Read his ass. XD


----------



## groph (Dec 3, 2012)

JP Universe said:


> Without going into much detail there is a guy that I see in the city every couple of months or so that always trys and starts shit with me due to a misunderstanding....
> 
> I've tried talking with him multiple times but he has it in his head that he has to finish it with me. Last night I copped a punch to the ear (didn't hurt hence lol)  It was at a work function so I wasn't blowing my career on a douche bag.
> 
> ...



Unless he attacks you, don't do anything. If he does you can take legal action against him. If you're with a group of friends then you'll have witnesses.

If you see that as a "bitch" move and that's how you look at physical violence, then nothing I say is going to get through to you. If he INSISTS on fighting you and you likewise insist on humoring him, you're just as much of a philistine as he is.

If he insists on fighting you and you don't want to risk your job, your reputation or whatever else might be on the line besides some sense of "honor" then legal action is probably your best option as, if it's as one sided as it sounds, then it sounds like he's going to get physical with you whether you like it or not.

Now since I sound like I'm being a dick to you let me say that I just have a really low tolerance for guys who fight all the time or even place a modicum of value on fighting, you're probably not such a person.

Don't keep yourself inside more than you normally would to avoid him, live your life as usual. If he's the brand of fuckoff that it sounds like he is, he'll interpret you staying inside as a "bitch" move and he'll want to fight you even more, and if he sees you outside, especially at a party he's at too, for example, he'll interpret that as an insult or a challenge. Basically he'll be looking for reasons to fight you and he'll find a way to spin everything that happens into a reason for doing so.

So really, try to contain the damage as much as you can. Don't get into a big turf war with your friends against his, especially not at a party or any kind of social event. IDEALLY if a fight HAD to happen it would be you and him alone in a field with no witnesses. The winner walks, the loser steps down. Of course that will never happen, and violence between two people will affect others more often than not. If he attacks you, at least then you're a victim of a crime and you can take action against him. I'm not saying don't defend yourself, I AM saying don't attack him.


*EDIT: I read the thread a bit more, OP you seem totally reasonable. Consider this post as a reflection of my general opinion of fighting (very low) and those who engage in it, and any instance of the word "you" referring to you, OP, is now taken to mean the general "you."*


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 3, 2012)

sweep the leg.....


----------



## Explorer (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm coming to this after JP stated the conclusion, but here's the perspective of someone who works with HR and who has had to deal with three situations in the past year with people from among our four digits of employees:

We have an absolute prohibition of actions which create a hostile working environment. We even spell it out in the handbook: Consequences for violent or intimidating behavior at work rise to and include termination.

We don't fuck around, either. We don't have the regular "Talk to Jesus" moment, where we normally tell someone that they have to straighten out. We go straight to the performance agreement if we can't be sure (violation of which is grounds for immediate termination), and immediate termination if it's likely. We owe our allegiance to those employees who are innocent.

----

I know two things, without a doubt:

If he already has an incident report in his record, he's gone. Too much of a monetary liability.

If he's let go, he will *never for a moment* think that it is because of his actions. I've seen too many people who were willing to blame everyone but themselves for the consequences of what they do. They never learn, and want to play the victim. *COUGH!* douchebag *COUGH!*


----------



## Origin (Dec 4, 2012)

Damn good choice dude. You never gave in to stooping to his base/retarded level, and you've soundly defeated him by bringing it to the attention of a workplace that was already tired of him.  There's no way he comes out of this with a job, and now there's a stack of more evidence in case you have to bring the cops in at a later date. Check and mate.


----------



## will_shred (Dec 4, 2012)

*


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Dec 4, 2012)

if he doesn't relent, retaliate - throw a punch and suffer the consequences (unless an assault charge is a possibility). You'll likely be better off in the long run as a person if you go ahead and stand up for yourself, even if its not really "the right thing to do"


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 4, 2012)

Update?


----------



## cromaticas (Dec 4, 2012)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> if he doesn't relent, retaliate - throw a punch and suffer the consequences (unless an assault charge is a possibility). You'll likely be better off in the long run as a person if you go ahead and stand up for yourself, even if its not really "the right thing to do"


How is being charged with assault or other charges better in the long run?


----------



## ilyti (Dec 4, 2012)

For gods sake, people READ THE THREAD before giving your advice.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 5, 2012)

Very well done JP. You'll find that 99/100 situations in life can be won just by using your brain as a means of self-defense. It sounds like you handled that situation like a sir and +rep for doing so.


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 5, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> Update?



Formal investigation into the matter is being undertaken.... He has a massive uphill battle in this one..... Can just imagining him squirming and trying to come up with a fake story or something. I've got most of the companies support here  If only I was a fly on the wall watching


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 5, 2012)

^ Unless he can track me down somehow he aint plotting nothing. He's only ever seen me out in the city. My work is in a different spot and he doesn't know where I live. He'll probably find someone else to annoy before he sees me again....


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 5, 2012)

^ [banana]what the fuck? Also this sengence is on a banana sign [/banana]


----------



## Nonservium (Dec 5, 2012)

What's a sengence?


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 5, 2012)

BrutalWizard


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 5, 2012)

What the fuck.


----------



## Dooky (Dec 5, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> ^ [banana]what the fuck? Also this sengence is on a banana sign [/banana]



Went to all that effort to post a comment on a banana sign and mispelt 'sentence'


----------



## Jake (Dec 5, 2012)

Dooky said:


> Went to all that effort to post a comment on a banana sign and mispelt 'sentence'


 [banana]what the fuck? Also this sentence is on a banana sign[/banana]

fixed


----------



## FoxZero (Dec 5, 2012)

I didn't see this in the thread so I'm gonna say it. If you thought your life was in danger the first thing you should of done is talk to a lawyer, preferably one that specializes in self defense. Do that before even going to the police. Never make a statement without talking to a lawyer. I wouldn't even have gone to my boss. Always talk to a lawyer first. Even if it's after the fight, don't make a statement without a lawyer.

Seems like you handled the situation well. Personally I would have flipped the fuck out if someone put their hands on me, but if it's a baby punch like you said that's probably how you kept your cool. Now is probably a good to talk to your local police about self defense laws and read up on it yourself.


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 8, 2013)

Update - Unfortunately no-one witnessed the incident and seen him only 'show aggression' towards me so work could take no action. They had a stern word to him about it and told him that it's not worth it and that I'd be going to the cops if he continues this outside of work. Not exactly surprised by the result to be honest.....

I've been out into the city once since the incident without any fear so I'm really not too bothered by it. I'm really getting into my fitness/health these days and I'm a bit over going out so much anyways so all good 

Good to give him a scare at work in any case. If I do see him and he continues - Try and walk away. If I'm in a position where I can't walk away I'll kick his ass


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 8, 2013)

JP Universe said:


> Update - Unfortunately no-one witnessed the incident and seen him only 'show aggression' towards me so work could take no action. They had a stern word to him about it and told him that it's not worth it and that I'd be going to the cops if he continues this outside of work. Not exactly surprised by the result to be honest.....
> 
> I've been out into the city once since the incident without any fear so I'm really not too bothered by it. I'm really getting into my fitness/health these days and I'm a bit over going out so much anyways so all good
> 
> Good to give him a scare at work in any case. If I do see him and he continues - Try and walk away. If I'm in a position where I can't walk away I'll kick his ass



I think it's a bit of a limp-dick resolution on your employer's part, but I'm glad you handled it the right way. Now you've established a history for him, whether at your work, or out in public. There's something you can point to that says this guy keeps harassing you, and ideally the proper authorities will consider that. Keep improving upon yourself and enjoying life, and if you indeed find yourself in a position where you have to defend yourself, go for the throat.


----------



## ElRay (Jan 8, 2013)

717ctsjz said:


> solution #3:



#4:





Ray


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 8, 2013)

heres my vote for a plan


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Jan 8, 2013)

You did good. But if he continues (sometimes these assholes don't learn), kick is ass and end this problem right away.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jan 9, 2013)

Sorry, this is all I could think of.


----------

